# best line for float fishing



## crappiehunter13 (Apr 22, 2013)

I've always used just plain old mono for everything but with every trip I make up north I notice more and more people using braid and have read that it is superior to mono when float fishing. Any insight on this matter will greatly be appreciated I just want to catch more fish and lose less gear.


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

I use pline hydrafloat and love it. No stretch like braid, it floats all the time= more natural drift and can reel in slack a lot quicker, also it's yellow easy to see. $12.99 at fishusa for 150 yds. I bought the 15 lb test. I tie a 4-5 ft flouro leader and Never have had the mainline break. Always the leader which is how it's suppose to be when getting snagged up. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## ballast (Sep 15, 2011)

I've been looking at the hydrafloat line, but I just got the new spider wire mono with a smaller diameter. I used super line when I started out. Both lines have advantages and disadvantages. I like mono it's more forgiving, come to think of it I haven't lost a single fish since switching to mono. But I've missed hook up so? IDK?


----------



## atrenz (Oct 29, 2014)

I personally run siglon ff, and love it!....here is my reasons a) it's the easiest mending mono hands down. B) it comes in 16, so for kings/skams here I can run 15lb shot and 12 lb leader. c) it doesn't give me a headache in the winter like braid does with water absorption and ice up. D) if you get tangles, it's easier to pick apart than braid, which seems to cinch down to itself.... with all of that said, hydrofloat is the highest floating, easiest mending float line, hands down. The biggest reason I don't run it is once the very fragile coating scrapes off due to iced guides or what have you it both absorbs water, and additionally becomes quite weak. That's just my two cents. My second main line choice is suffix seige. It just doesn't mend as easy as the siglon ff.


----------



## racetech (Dec 2, 2013)

Ive been using the siglon also. Ive had good results with it, but sometimes wonder if there is something with less memory in the cold weather.


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

I have been looking for a new line since I am out of my Raven line and cannot find it anymore. I do have a couple questions. 

1. Where can I get Siglon f? I didn't think they sold it anymore. 

2. Can you tie line to line with pline hydrofloat? I read on reviews you can't. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

Never mind on question 1 I found it. I didn't know it was made by Sunline. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## racetech (Dec 2, 2013)

Line to line? That works? Im just asking cause when I got into steelheading i was just told to use a swivel. I dont like the swivel at times i cant reel it into an eye or it wont cast out.


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

I've never tried I will here in a little bit when I get home. I normally run the smallest barrel swivel I can find


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## kapposgd (Apr 10, 2012)

KT make sure you get siglon ff and not siglon f, they're different


----------



## atrenz (Oct 29, 2014)

Yes, the siglon FF is harder to find, but it is what I run and recommend. If I recall, I think Erie Outfitters stocks it, and FishUSA is where I usually get it. I am starting to get worried though....FishUSA doesnt have the higher lb test in stock, and has not for quite some time. I might have to call on it.

I tried the F once, and didnt like it at all, mainline breakage, reduced ease of mending, etc..... However, the F is what a buddy of mine runs, and he actually prefers it over the FF. Go figure! Maybe I will give it another shot someday. It is cheaper per foot.


----------



## kapposgd (Apr 10, 2012)

EO has it in 10 and 12 test I believe


----------



## atrenz (Oct 29, 2014)

Cool thanks for the confirmation. Ether size would work for steel to have room to step down to shot line and adequate leader. I just prefer the higher test like I said for Skams and kings. If 16 wasnt available, id definitely run 12.


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

KTkiff,


I just tried line to line with a uni to uni 5 times and sinched tight all 5 times although I do make 4 wraps on each side instead of 3. Thanks for asking the question as now I'm going to eliminate a micro swivel.. Deffinately worth a shot to try it. I haven't made it up to river much so far this year with work and family issues but everytime I have I've got over 3 fish. Last year with mono there were quite a few 7am- 5 pm days and not a bite. So idk if I'm learning more( I know I am because the time I've put in) or the line is a factor. I'm going with both 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

Erieangler, definitely give that knot a shot but I have read many reviews that it won't hold or slips. I prefer the double uni or Albright knot vs a swivel. But I am curious to see how it holds up when fighting a chrome. I have heard the coating comes off but it hasn't for my buddy who is using it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

I have been using 10#ff mainline with Seagaur line leader ranging 6# & 4#. Five turn Uni on the 10# and six to seven on the lower test leader. Lube the knot well and cinch it down tight. Never had a knot slip.


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

I've never had the coating come off. Although I haven't made it up in over a month. I went with the 15 lb 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## racetech (Dec 2, 2013)

Just ordered a roll of Pline Hydrofloat to give it a shot, couldnt find Siglon FF anywhere in the # I wanted. If anyone wants 6 or 7# Siglon FF fish usa has it for $10 on sale.


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

Here you go. 

http://www.sunlineamerica.com/siglon-fine-float-165-yard-spool/


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

Just ordered some off eBay too 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## racetech (Dec 2, 2013)

Nice. Ill see how this Pline works, would like to try the FF also.


----------



## master of steel (Oct 12, 2008)

A great line is Sufix Promix. Even though it's been discontinued, Amazon still carries it. Very thin, low memory and strong. I found it better than Siglon as I had issues with it in cold water.


----------



## y-town (Dec 25, 2004)

Last time I bought siglon was at field and stream store in Pa. Fur fin and feather may have it.


----------



## racetech (Dec 2, 2013)

Got that roll of Hydrofloat in mail today. Stuff has enough memory to build a stick figure village and thats at room temp. Not sure how thats gonna equate to fishing 20-30 degree days


----------



## atrenz (Oct 29, 2014)

What pound hydrofloat did you go with? My buddy fishes it a lot, and never complained about the memory. I also don't recall it being too bad when I ran it.


----------



## racetech (Dec 2, 2013)

I went with the 10lb


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

I went with the 15 and not much memory at all. And never had any problems in the cold wether the 2 times I've been since I got it


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## racetech (Dec 2, 2013)

Well. Ill spool it up and try it out, all i can do lol


----------



## ballast (Sep 15, 2011)

I'm retracting a comment I made about spider wire's new 12lb mono, THE STUFF SUCKS! It was great for 3 trips, I made 1 center pin drift with my noodle rod and I got insane line twist. So today going out I didn't change my line and it broke so easy. My 12lb main broke in stead of my 8lb blue label leader. I ordered the hyrafloat line tonite in 10lb, also ordered a new raven fs float because mine is hung on a stump somewhere


----------



## rippin lip (Dec 3, 2005)

Berkley Nanofil 12 lb test. Floats and sheds water = less freezing of guides . Also no memory... Easiest line to mend I have ever used. Siglon ff still on 2 spools but will never use anything but the Nanofil. check out the reviews.


----------



## racetech (Dec 2, 2013)

Spooled up my Hydrofloat and used a few times, pretty satisfied with it so far. Its visible and floats nice. Not sure about ice and water shedding havent really used it in freezing weather yet.


----------

